

Thesixtyone (YC W09) reinvents its brand, changes name. - JMiao
http://thesixtyone.tumblr.com/post/91817637/reinventing-the-brand

======
tripngroove
thesixtynine.com is a great example of how experimentation and exploring new
positions can really get you 'head of the market.

I used to 61 a lot, but now I'm 69'ing all the time and experiencing a new
brand of satisfaction that I never thought was possible. These fellas sho' are
cunning linguists - they're coming into areas that few have before. It's a
consummate example of remaining firm at a time when others might experience
performance anxiety.

I applaud your virility, gentlemen.

------
mdolon
A lot of effort for an April Fools stunt.. thesixtyone.com actually redirects
to thesixtynine.com now.

~~~
nostrademons
That's not all that much effort - just change the DNS records.

FictionAlley.org draws whole new cover art for April Fools, and there're
usually like a half dozen different full-size graphics, one chosen at random.

~~~
mdolon
True, after looking at it a second time, they've only changed their DNS and
logo. The rest of the site is still the same and thesixtyone branding was left
intact.

------
kolya3
Jokes aside, that's a much more memorable name and I think you should stick
with it. I can never remember the real name and only come back to your site
when it's mentioned on this forum.

~~~
Tichy
Same here, thesixtyone is a very bad name. I couldn't even remember it one
hour after visiting the site. Also it doesn't have anything one could Google
for (memory hints I mean - you remember parts of the name and google for that,
no dice with thesixtyone).

------
ddispaltro
I like the new direction... seems more promising.

------
jmtame
noo my sixtyone shirt! it's already obsolete!

and this comes at a great time after i tweet tonight that i'm tagging all of
my thesixtyone songs after neurotransmitters, based on the effect the song
has. it's very fitting.

p.s. in case you're curious to actually see my tags:
<http://www.thesixtynine.com/#/jmtame/> (yes i've actually started on the
whole neurotransmitter thing)

------
Element
This is the first time I've heard of this site and I have it bookmarked now so
I guess their April fools marketing is working.

------
teej
Everyone I know hates Thesixtynine. The old version was -clearly- better. I'm
not sure why anyone would like this new version. It's far too hard to
navigate. Where did they put the music part?

------
jjk
I'm a huge fan of thesixtynine!

